# building a frame



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

What kind of wood are you guys using to build your frame for acoustic panels?
I am thinking of getting the poplar so I don't have to rip a 2x4.

needs to have 4' long and commonly available at home depot etc.

Also how do you attach the fabric to the wood, I saw they sell an adhesive for speaker cloth or is staple better?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Poplar is great as it's pretty straight and relatively easy to work with, available in lots of widths, etc. Stapling is fine to attach the cloth.

Bryan


----------



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi Brian I think I bought the 2x4 cotton from you, how much smaller do I make the frame inner dimensions so I can get a compression fit in there?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Doesn't need to be a lot. If you make it too little then it wants to crunch up and not stay full thickness. I'd do them maybe 1/16th inch smaller.

Bryan


----------



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks,
how much air space behind should I allow the frame to have for 2" cotton
I don't think I have room for 4" thick frame (this will be for the front wall area beside the TV)


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

2" cotton and a 2" gap will work very well. I wouldn't do a lot more gap that that with only 2" thickness on the cotton.

Bryan


----------

